# [Arch-ARM] Mediawiki zeigt keine Inhalte mehr an.

## musv

Hallo, 

da ich im Archforum nicht registriert bin und im ARM-Forum keine Antwort bekommen hab, hoffe ich mal auf eure distriübergreifende Kompetenz. 

Ich hab ein NSA325-NAS. Auf das Ding sollte eigentlich ein Gentoo drauf. Leider ist die Cross-Compiling-Anleitung etwas lückenhaft. Ich hab's trotz erheblicher Schmerzen nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, ein Gentoo auf das Ding zu pressen, bzw. überhaupt erst mal eine Cross-Compiler-Umgebung (Qemu, Qemu-User) für mein ARM zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Bei Arch war's hingegen ganz einfach. Mittlerweile hab ich mich ganz gut daran gewöhnt. Aber natürlich gibt's auch hier Macken. Auf dem Teil läuft ein Mediawiki, was ich bei meinem momentanen Auslandsaufenthalt einfach brauch. Seit dem letzten größeren Update (Mediawiki, MariaDB, PHP) zeigt mir das Wiki nur noch die Überschriften an. Genauer äußert sich da so:

Aufruf Startseite: Es erscheint die Überschrift: Anmeldung erforderlich. Die Eingabefelder darunter fehlen.

Klick ich auf den Link Anmeldung oben rechts in der Ecke, kommen die beiden Felder. Ich kann mich einloggen.

Danach kann ich beliebige Seiten über Links oder zufällige Seiten auswählen / erreichen. Ich seh aber immer nur die Hauptüberschrift. Subüberschriften und Inhalte werden nach wie vor unterdrückt.

Ein Mediawiki-Downgrade hat nichts gebracht. Das PHP- und MariaDB-Downgrade hab ich nicht durchführen können, da ich die Packagedateien für ARM nicht mehr online finden kann und lokal schon gelöscht hatte. Das Mediawiki-Upgrade-Script hatte ich aufgerufen. Datenbankfehler sind nicht vorhanden. 

Im Mediawiki gibt's diverse Debug-Möglichkeiten. Ich krieg haufenweise Statusmeldungen, aber keine Fehler aufgelistet. 

Dann wollte ich per Holzhammer-Methode mit Kdevelop und Xdebug rangehen. Dummerweise ist das Remote-Debugging nicht sonderlich optimiert. Zumindest konnte ich Kdevelop nicht dazu bewegen, an Breakpoints anzuhalten. 

Aufgrund der Überschriftenanzeige gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die Textinhalte in der Datenbank noch konsistent sind. Da das Blobs sind, ist das ja aber auch nicht so leicht ersichtlich.

Wo kann ich noch ansetzen, um den Fehler zu finden?

----------

## Christian99

du könntest mal ein neues mediawiki aufetzen (weiß nicht wie kompliziert das ist?) wenn das auch nicht mag, dann liegts schon mal nicht an deiner datenbank.

----------

## musv

Ok, eigentlich wollte ich zwar nicht unbedingt an der Datenbank rumfummeln. Aber es vereinfacht dann schon die Fehlersuche. 

Ich hab einfach mal die Datenbank gelöscht und versucht ein neues Wiki anzulegen. Das kommt dabei raus:

Screenshot

Es liegt also definitiv nicht an meiner Wikidatenbank sondern an irgendeiner Systemkomponente.

Update: Hab mal die Sprache von Deutsch auf Englisch geändert. Hat auch nichts gebracht.

----------

## Christian99

ich hatte eigentlich nicht gemeint das du die ganze datenbank löschen sollst, sondern eher dass du den installations assistenten auch noch mit ausführst. dann hast du auch frische conf dateien, in der könnten auch was nicht stimmen.

----------

## musv

Der Screenshot ist vom Installationsassistenten. Das Auswählen der Sprache geht noch. Schon beim nächsten Punkt fehlen die Inhalte.

----------

## Christian99

ah, ok stimmt. ich hab nicht genau geschaut.

Ok, dann wär es interessant zu wissen ob du php errors hast. Hast du unter arch sowas wie /var/log/apache2/errors_log?

----------

## musv

Wow vielen Dank. Manchmal braucht man einfach den Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl:

```

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  15. Message->text() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/Linker.php:2106, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  16. Message->toString() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/Message.php:649, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  17. Message->transformText() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/Message.php:592, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  18. MessageCache->transform() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/Message.php:854, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  19. Parser->transformMsg() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/cache/MessageCache.php:982, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  20. Parser->preprocess() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/parser/Parser.php:4850, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  21. Parser->replaceVariables() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/parser/Parser.php:620, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  22. PPFrame_DOM->expand() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/parser/Parser.php:3149, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  23. Parser->braceSubstitution() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/parser/Preprocessor_DOM.php:1114, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  24. MagicWordArray->matchStartAndRemove() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/parser/Parser.php:3264, referer: http://meineurl.de

[Wed Jan 08 19:34:27 2014] [error] [client 201.43.138.157] PHP  25. preg_match() /usr/share/webapps/mediawiki/includes/MagicWord.php:907, referer: http://meineurl.de
```

* URL hab ich mal abgeändert, damit nicht jeder mein Wiki stürmt.

Hmm, jetzt muss ich sehen, wo ich das Paket für den Downgrade herkrieg.  :Sad:  Das ist bei Arch-ARM nicht so einfach. Mediawiki debuggen will ich jetzt nicht unbedingt.

----------

## musv

Heut kam eine neue Mediawiki-Version raus. Jetzt funktioniert's wieder.

----------

